
America’s power is on a financial knife edge - Anon84
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/4639d612-d6f8-11e9-b098-ed106f659f8a
======
bernierocks
I only read a few paragraphs of this article, since it's behind a paywall.

The financial system in China may be technologically advanced, but it's scary.
The Chinese government uses this system to track every transaction for every
citizen.

I've been banned from selling on Amazon for over a decade, with no recourse. A
customer (who I think was competition) bought one of my products, claimed it
was a counterfeit, and then never returned the item or sent pictures. Nobody
at Amazon will ever respond to me and if I login to another seller account
from my computer (not related to mine), it will be suspended within a few
minutes).

I really don't care about selling on Amazon anymore. I can't imagine if my
entire financial future was dependent on a company like this, like it is in
China.

